# How Many quarts in a 3.5litre..?



## EdgarThePunisher (Oct 2, 2005)

It sounds so dumb but im looking into buying Motul 300V 5w30 Racing Oil and they only sell it in 2.1 quart cans...I dont want to purchase an extra can if i dont need it or Motul 8100 5w30 & 5w40 Engine Oil in a 5 liter bottel?


----------



## begante! (Jan 17, 2008)

4 cyclinder takes 4 quarts 6 cyclinder takes 5 quarts but be sure to check your manual for your car


----------



## JPLM (Jan 28, 2008)

07 3.5 takes almost the whole 5 qts......... Check owners manual!


----------



## JPLM (Jan 28, 2008)

07 Altima Takes almost 5 qts..... but check owners manual!!!


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

Depends on the year of the motor. My 06 takes 4.3


----------



## binz (Feb 7, 2004)

EdgarThePunisher said:


> It sounds so dumb but im looking into buying Motul 300V 5w30 Racing Oil and they only sell it in 2.1 quart cans...I dont want to purchase an extra can if i dont need it or Motul 8100 5w30 & 5w40 Engine Oil in a 5 liter bottel?


4 in ser altima 2006. Owners manual. Changed my oil yesterday evening.


----------

